# John Deere 2010 hydraulic issues



## mike d

Hi, I have a 1964 JD 2010 that was just split to repair the oil seals on the PTO, and input shaft. After getting the tractor back the hydraulics are acting funny. The hydraulics are slow, and when I lift the loader the hydraulics "shutter". If I increase the throttle the "shutter" gets worse, bouncing the tractor. Also when Rolling the loader bucket forward once it gets past a certain point the bucket will stop, and in a second or two i can see the pressure pick back up on the cylinders and it will continue the action. It's almost like the fluid has to catch up with the motion. It also will not perform two hydraulic actions at the same time ie; raise the loader and roll the bucket at the same time. I also notice that the 3 point hitch is "jerky" when it goes up and down, and the power steering is weak. I can't turn the steering wheel unless I lift the front end off the ground, or I'm under motion. I know the correct fluid was used to refill, and the filter was inspected and cleaned. The mechanic did say that the filter was dented up and not in the best shape. Sorry for the long post, and thank you in advance for any and all advice.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Your sucking air somewhere. If you leave the engine off for an hour or so, does it leak on the ground? Check between the pickup and the pump because the symptoms point to an air leak, so that your pump is pulling air and fluid rather than just fluid.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Just curios if you found the problem yet?


----------



## mike d

Hi Tractor Beam,
I solved my hydraulic problem. Turns out I needed a new hydraulic filter. I cleaned the old one in the parts washer, but I guess it wasn't good enough. Hydraulics work great now. I've got a new problem now, I found three BB sized ball bearings in the hydraulic oil I dropped from the machine. Everything still works fine, and I don't hear any scary noises from the transmission etc. Any ideas where they might have come from??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Nooooooo...


----------

